
Ask HN: How to earn $0.5 per hour 24/12 hours? - kegal
Jokes apart. How can I earn 0.5 dollar per hour any SaaS PaaS idea?
I can invest $2000 for this.
Please
======
jerome-jh
Jokes apart? You're talking of a >200% annualized ROI. My advice is to learn
how to count: that's always profitable in some way.

